# Michigan Upper Peninsula CL 8yr old male



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just came across this one on CL.

It breaks my heart that people have to rehome their dogs, but for senior dogs it just seems worse. It has to be so confusing for them. I can only imagine what they go through while waiting for their family to return.









http://up.craigslist.org/pet/1562609876.html










_Due to my moving I am looking for a loving home for my 8 year old german shepherd. He is a VERY obedient and loyal dog. He gets along with other dogs, cats, he was also on a farm for some time so he is good with farm animals. I have a 10 year old sister that he is very good with. I am looking for his forever home. He is my baby and I want someone who will take good care of him and spoil him like I do. If you are interested you can reach me at 906-221-3365 _


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Breaks my heart looking at him, as if he already knows he is posing for his future to be disrupted.
Fingers crossed that there will be a wonderful forever home chapter in his life.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

He's gorgeous. Are they moving to the lower peninsula? I'm really tempted to get another dog...


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlBreaks my heart looking at him, as if he already knows he is posing for his future to be disrupted.
> Fingers crossed that there will be a wonderful forever home chapter in his life.


Whats even worse is all they posted was they are moving. Cant find extra room in their new place for a dog they owned for 8 years? no family to take him in?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sigurd's mom if you are seriously interested and don't mind questions, references, and a home check...i can guarantee there is a way to get him to you no matter where they're moving.

the only thing that would concern me is if the two males would get along, and what would the plan be if they didn't. 

do you know the people from michigan gsd rescue, i do and would have no problem asking them if they'd back you if you'd foster for them, thinking he'd be staying with you but giving you a safety net.

it is SO HARD to understand how people can give away "their baby". i would think time is of the essence here, it's kinda primitive up there in the UP and there's no telling who might scoop this dog up and for what.

i am always reach-able by pm.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i have sent an e-mail to the craigslist poster, telling them he is listed here and that there are people working to find a place for him. i have also (in a very polite way) let them know about the dangers of rehoming a dog on craigslist. will report back when/if i hear anything. i also asked what his name was and where they are in the UP.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Katieliz, I suppose I am serious. We've been thinking on and off again about the idea of another dog and we've come to the conclusion we'd like an older dog. I don't mind questions, references or a home check. I'm just not sure if a male would be completely right for Sigurd. We had found a GSD the other week, and Sigurd didn't get along with him (though the male got along with him kinda thing). It could have just been the situation and how quickly they were introduced. I know he gets along well with females. I'm also unsure if the time is right, as Sigurd is only (almost) 11 months old. Getting another dog is serious business, I really want to do the right thing, for my family, Sigurd, and the new dog!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: katielizi have sent an e-mail to the craigslist poster, telling them he is listed here and that there are people working to find a place for him. i have also (in a very polite way) let them know about the dangers of rehoming a dog on craigslist. will report back when/if i hear anything. i also asked what his name was and where they are in the UP.


I e-mailed them as well asking for more information. Let me know if you hear anything!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bryanna, you could do foster, but I think a female would work better for you...not that Sigurd would care, but the other dog may, and he is coming into his hormonal teenage time. So an older male may not be hip to his ways.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

as much as i'd like to see this older boy safe in a good home, after thinking a bit about it, and reading that you're unsure if another male would be right, my thought too is that a female might be better for you. but i'm always here to help if you decide otherwise. i really respect your opinion that getting another dog is serious business. in the meantime, i am going to reach out to gsd rescue michigan, and let them know that an "elder of our own" is up there needing help. let me know too if you hear back and i'll do the same. stay warm!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

waiting to hear back from calls and e-mails placed to the e-mail addy and phone number listed in the craigslist post. so far, nada.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Talked to the owner, Amanda today. I told her he was crossposted here for better possiblity of good home/rescue. She was happy for that!
She lives in Wisconson and has a one yr lease on an apt that she can't have pets.
Her mom is the one taking care of her GSD, Maverick in the UP of Michigan. 
She would like to find a long term foster til her lease is up/ and she finds another place. She doesn't want to give up Maverick if she can find a foster, that would make her so happy!
He is on Heartguard, due for rabies this spring and is an indoor dog. 
He is fine with other dogs, cats, livestock and people. 
She works 3pm to like 3am or something, said the best time to get in touch would be
between 10 am and 2 pm. 906-221-3365
She doesn't have internet, because she just moved, so can't communicate via e-mail. She also said she listed him awhile ago, he has been on CL for some time.
She wants him to go to a rescue if possible or a long term foster would be ideal for her.


----------

